# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Zgjedhja e madherbordit dhe pjeseve te tjera.

## benseven11

Zgjedhja e madherbordit.
Karakteristikat qe percoaktojne nje madherbord te mire:
1.Lloji chipset,dmth grupit te qarqeve te stampuara qe kane lidhje me njeri tjeterin dhe punojne bashke.
Te madherbordet Intel kjo i referohet chipsit Northbrixh dhe Sauthbrixh.
Northbrixh lidh dhe ben te mundur komunikimin midis procesorit me memorjes Ram dhe kontrollorin grafik
te video kartes.
Sauthbrixh ben te mundur lidhjen dhe komunikimin midis porteve USB,porteve PS2,foleve te vjetra Isa dhe PCI
,chipsin audio,chipsin e eternetit me procesorin.
Shpejtesia ne komunikim e Sauthbrixh eshte me e ulet krahasuar me Northbrixhin
Sipas llojit te Chipsets(modelit te madherbordit) frekuenca e FSB(frontsajd bas) ndryshon.
Sa me e larte vlera ne MHZ e FSB aq me i mire madherbordi.
Ne modele te ndryshme madherbordesh FSB gjendet e shkruar si
FSB=100Mhz,FSB=133 mhz,Fsb=400mhz,FSB=500mhz,FSB=533mhz,Fsb=800mhz,FS  B=1066mhz,FSB 1333Mhz,FSB 1600Mhz,FSB=1800Mhz,
FSB=2000mhz.Kush eshte madherbordi me i mire?Ne kete rast ai me FSB 2000mhz.

Nga lloji chipset(Northbrixh) ne madherbord percaktohet lloji i memorjes qe madherbordi kerkon.
Ne modele te ndryshme madherbordesh lloji i memorjes jepet si:
PC 133 SDRAM
DDR 200/266
DDR II 400/600
DDR3 800
Dual chanel DDR 266/333/400mhz
Memorjet me te mira jane ato DDR3.
Sidoqofte tipi i memorjes,modeli qe duhet instaluar
diktohet nga modeli i madherbordit(modeli North brixh),pra nuk e ke ne dore te zgjedhesh
Vlera si 266/333/400mhz ne etiketen e memorjes tregojne qe memorja suporton frekuenca shpejtesie
bas266,333 dhe 400mhz.Ne kete rast ke opsion te zgjedhesh memorje me mhz me te larte 400mhz.
Sa me e larte frekuenca qe suporton memorja ne MHZ aq me e mire eshte memorja.
Nje memorje me 800 mhz eshte padyshim me e mire se sa nje memorje qe suporton
333mhz.Memorjet me frekuenca 800mhz dhe 1066mhz jane te shpejta.
per te gjetur cfare tip memorje madherbordi kerkon,referoju manualit te madherbordit.
Aty mund te jepen disa modele memorje Ram dhe aty mund te zgjedhesh ate model rami
qe ka frekuence ne MHZ me te larte.
Faktor tjeter qe percakton nje memorje te ire eshte aftesia per te korigjuar gabimet automatikisht.Shiko per memorje me ECC.
Sa gb ne total lejon madherbordi.Same e larte aq me i mire madherbordi.
Madherborde qe lejojne instalim memorje ne total deri 8GB apo me shume jane madherborde te mire.
Nga lloji chipset varet se cfare tipi jane folete PCI,apo PCIE
Modelet e reja gjithmone kane PCIE 2:0 fole 16X ku 16 x eshte shpejtesia e transferimit te te dhenave.

Shume modele madherbordesh kane edhe fole te vockla PCIE 2.0 1x dhe fole PCe2.0 4x Gjej nje madherbord
qe te kete te pakten 2 fole PCIE 16X.Njera do te duhet per instalim te video kartes kurse tjetra mund te
duhet per instalim te ndonje TV karte,Karte zeri etj.

2.Sa fole Sata jane ne madherbord.Shiko per modele me te pakten 6 fole SATA 3.

3.Chipsi Audio duhet te jete gjithmone HD ne madherbordin qe do blehet,Mund te gjendet i reklamuar si
Realtek HD.Kodeku Audio ne kete rast eshte Azalia.Madherborde me Realtek HD japin ze te paster,te thelle te qarte.
te mrekullushem.

4.Videokarta qe do fusesh duhet te zgjidhet te jete e tipit PCIE 2.0 16 qe kjo karte
te instalohet ne kanalin PCIE 2.16 ne madherbord.
Te videokarta shiko se sa eshte core speed,sa me e larte aq me e mire karta
psh core speed 800mhz.1ghz akoma me e mire.Shiko dhe memorjen e kartes
qe duhet te jete te pakten 1gb GDDR 4 ose GDDR5 akoma me e mire.
Nqs madherbordi eshte AMD,zgjidh Karte ATI.
Nqs madherbordi eshte krijuar nga NVidia mire eshte te zgjedhesh karte grafike Nvidia.

5.DVD drajv.Per instalim fut gjithmone nje DVDdrajv te tipit DVD_RW qe perdoret jo vetem per 
te lexuar,pare disqet por edhe per te djegur.Gjithmone,gjithmone perdor DVD drajv qe punon
me kabell SATA.Nqs ke DVD drajv qe punon me kabell te gjere ATA model i vjeter,hidhe poshte.
Te zgjedhja e DVD drajvit kur e blen,jo vetem mbaj parasysh qe te jete edhe writer(DVD-RW).por
edhe shpejtesine ne lexim.Shpejtesine e leximit mund ta shohesh perpara sirtarit te DVD drajvit
si 56X.KJo shpejtesi leximi eshte ok.Por shpejtesia ne shkrim,maksimale(djegje disqesh) qe DVD drajvi
suporton do jete me e vogel se sa shpejtesiae leximit.Mund te jete diku 16x,ne disaraste 8 x,varet nga
modeli dhe cmimi.
6.Sa usb porte jane ne mdherbord.Modelet e reja sigurojne te pakten 6 cope mbrapa kompjuterit.
Nje numer madherbordesh jo te perhapur suportojne USB3:0
 por jane te shtrenjte pasi USB 3 suportojne shpejtesi shume te larte 4.8gb/sek ose 10 here me shume
se sa USB 2.
.Ne keto porte USB 3 mund te perdoresh edhe pajisje USB 2 dhe do punojne pa problem.

7.Nqs me krijimin e nje kompjuteri do futesh hard drajv te ri,gjithmone blehen
hard drajv qe punojne me kabell Sata 3.
Volumin ne gb te memorjes e zgjedh sa te duash,por duhet mbajtur parasysh nje tregus i rendesishem.
Ai i rrotullimeve ne min te hard diskut.Shiko per model me 10mije rrotullime ne min(10000RPM) dhe shpejtesi kerkimi
Seek time te ulet.Sa me e ulet koha ne kerkim,aq me i mire hard drajvi.
Shumica e hard drajverave jane me shpejtesi rrotullimi 7200rpm.
Nje kategori hard drajverash jane me cmim shume te lire dhe kjo per faktin jo vetem te sasise jo te madhe ne GB te hapesires se diskut
psh 80Gb,por edhe per shkak te shpejtesise se ulet RPM qe mund ti gjesh me 5400 RPM.Hard drajve te tille nuk duhen blere.

----------


## benseven11

Numrat dhe shkurtesat ne etiketen e memorjes dhe si ti kuptojme. 
(3x2GB)
(3x2GB)= 3 copa memorje 2 gb secila
240-Pin
240 pin,do te thote copa e memorjes ka 120 dhembe floriri ne nje krah dhe 120 dhembe flori
ne krahun tjeter.Jane keto dhembe qe ngulen ne folene RAM
DDR3
DDR3=tipi i memorjes (dual data rate gjenerata e trete)
1600
1600 eshte shkalla e transferimt ne mbit/sekonde, per cdo sinjal qe kalon ne basin e memorjes.
Ne kete rast eshte 1600 megabit/sek
Frekuenca eshte sa gjysma e 1600-es i bie 800mhz,pasi transferimi 1600 eshte dual rate
PC3.
PC3=do te thote eshte  memorje qark i printuar gjenerata e trete 
12800
12800 eshte shkalla maksimale e transferimit te te dhenave
qe jepet ne mb, dmth komplet copa e memorjes percjell maksimumi
12800mb/sek informacion,ose 12.8gb/sek

ECC(non buffered/non registered)= error correction code.Memorja ka nje qark te integruar qe perdoret per diktimin dhe korigjimin e gabimeve ne memorje
NON ECC(buffered/registerd)=do te thote memorja nuk ka qark qe merret me diktimin dhe korigjimi e gabimeve
Non parity=do te thote qe per cdo bit ne memorjen ram ruhet 1 bit informacion
Parity=do te thote qe per cdo 8 bit hapesire memorje ne copen e ramit shtohet edhe 1 bit per qellime te diktimit te ndonje gabimi dhe
korigjimit te tij.Me fjale te tjera,kur nje byte(8bit) informacion ruhet ne ram,hapesira qe zihet ne Ram eshte 9bit.
CAS Latency qe mund te shifet ne reklamat ememorjes,ose etikete si CAS 2 ose CAS 2.5 ose CAS 3ose si CL7,CL6,CL9 etj
Ku vlerat numrat 2,2,5,3,7,6,9 jane vlerat e cikleve orare.Keto numra japin vonesen e pergjigjes ne cikle orare(clock cycles) se modulit ram
pasi ky modul ram merr komande nga kontrollori ramit ne madherbord.
Sa me e ulet vlera e Latency aq me e shpejte memorja,pasi i pergjigjet me shpejt chipsit kontroller te memorjes ne madherbord.
Ne kete rast memorja me CAS 2 eshte me e mire,
me e shpejte se sa memorjet me CAS 2.5,CAS 3,CL 6,CL7,Cl8 dhe CL9 qe eshte me e ngadalta
MT/s=do te thote miljon transferime ne sekonde.Psh 1066mt/sek do te thote 1066 miljon bit transferime ne sekonde.
Sa me te larta vlerat numerike(perjashto vleren CAS latency) ne memorjen DDR3 aq me e shpejte dhe e mire eshte memorja.
Perse duhet futur 4 gb memorje e me shume ne madherbord?
1.Madherbordi suporton 4 gb e me shume.Megjithate duhet pare ne manual se sa eshte ekzakt maksimumi qe lejon madherbordi per memorjen.Psh 8 gb total.
  Nqs madherbordi ka vetem 2 fole Rami,kjo nenkupton qe per cdo fole duhet perdoret madhesi cope deri ne 4gb.
2.Futet 4 gb memorje e me teper kur ke te instaluar Windows 64 bit qe suporton vlera 4gb e me shume.Kjo nenkupton qe procesori ne madherbord eshte 64 bit.
  Procesorat 64 bit lejojne instalime te windowsit 64 bit ose 32 bit pa problem
3.Kompjuteri do perdoret shume per lojra,editime grafike dhe procesime videosh,dizenjime arti,dizenjime arkitekture,aplikacione 3D,
 aplikacione me ngarkese te larte kalkulimesh matematikore.

4.Evitohet plotesisht perdorimi i memorjes virtuale.Kur memorja RAM eshte e paket,ajo mbushet shpejt dhe perdoret memorje
  hapesire nga hard drajveri qe imiton memorjen Ram.Atehere koha qe harxhon procesori per te bere akses hard drajverin
  eshte me e gjate se sa kohe qe i kerkohet procesorit per ti bere akses memorjes Ram.
  Per te bere akses memorjen ram,procesori harxhon 200 nanosekonda(ns).
  Per ti bere akses hard drajverit procesorit i duhen 12 miljon nanosekonda(ns).
  Kjo do te thote qe me memorje te paket,ne shume raste procesori do i beje akses hard drajvit dhe do verehet qe kompjuteri
  do punoje me ngadale.Prej ketej del perfundimi qe duke patur shume RAM kompjuteri do punoje me shpejt,
  Gjithmone per ndertimin e kompjuterave vete,duhet te zgjidhet memorje DDR3 qe ka shpejtesi me te larte dhe shkalle transferimi
  (bandwidth) gb/sek me te larte se sa llojet SDRAM
5.Kompjuteri do te perdoret si server per akses aplkacionesh  ne web,do ti behet akses ketij serveringa 100ra perdorues njekohsisht,si forume,blogs.
  Do te jene te instaluara programe databaze.Kjo rrit performancate serverit dhe databazes se tij.Aksesi nga perdorusit dhe
  perdorimi i aplikacionit do jete i lehte dhe i shpejte.memorja ne sasi temadhe dhe e shpejte perballon kerkesat e perdoruseve.

6.Kompjuteri do arshivoje material audio/video dhe do i beje keto audio video ne dispozicion te publikut ne web per tu pare dhe degjuar.

7.Kompjuteri do perdoret si server per faqe social networku sic jane My space/facebook.
8.Server per qellime te tjera si archivim dhe shkarkim aplikacionesh,videosh dokumentash,imazhesh etj si rapidshare/megaupload/hotfile etj
9.Kompjuteri do behet server i nje faqeje shitjeje artikujsh dhe databaza me artikujt per shitje eshte e madhe.Struktura e faqes eshte komplekse.(si Amazon)
10.Kompjuteri do perdoret si server per te organizuar shitje ne ankand(si Ebay).

----------


## iktuus

_E bukur tema komplimente...
Me nje program mund te njihni cdo detaj te pc. Quhet everest eshte me pages.
EVEREST 5.0 ULTIMATE. 
po bashkangjis menyren e blerjes falas.
Ky software na mundeson cdo detaj per hardware dhe software qe disponon PC juaj. Kjo menyre e njohjes sherben per kompatibilitetin dhe njohjen e hardware_

----------


## drague

tani osht falas, apo blehet me pare falas? :shkelje syri:

----------


## francovice

> _E bukur tema komplimente...
> Me nje program mund te njihni cdo detaj te pc. Quhet everest eshte me pages.
> EVEREST 5.0 ULTIMATE. 
> po bashkangjis menyren e blerjes falas.
> Ky software na mundeson cdo detaj per hardware dhe software qe disponon PC juaj. Kjo menyre e njohjes sherben per kompatibilitetin dhe njohjen e hardware_


Te njejten pune qe ben ky programi Everest qe qenka me leke, e ben dhe nje program teper i shkelqyer *FALAS* http://www.piriform.com/speccy *SPECCY*

Programin e keni dhe ne gjuhen shqipe.  :rrotullo syte:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## iktuus

> tani osht falas, apo blehet me pare falas?


_Blerje falas dmth CRACK.
Di ti cfare dmth crack??????????????
Po nuk e di mesoje, nese e di mesoje prap.
Ndersa per sa i perket programeve free jane te limituar. Informatika keshtu eshte bere nje kompani shet punen e saj me leke ndersa tjetra e bene falas per te zene vend ne treg. Nuk postova per te treguar qe e shpika une zgjidhjen por per te ndihmuar perdoruesit qe kan nevoj.Mos bera gabim?_

----------

